# High School = Hell



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

It's 4 more days until graduation, and I have no remorse for the things I've done to oppose against the school's compulsory system. I've skipped because of being criticized by immature ****s day after day, 8 hours a day, and 5 days a week. I've even started a petition and vandalized for the people who agree that our school rules of zero tolerance and being "sheep" are completely overpowering and unjust. Zero tolerance= ****, Bullying+ two faced *******s= ****. That's all I've put up with during school life in general. When I leave, I'll only have whatever is left of my dignity and self confidence. Yeah, sure, life will be hard after high school as some people say- but it's better than the **** I've delt with. I can't wait to get a job and go to a college for my class of interest instead of doing y=mx+b ****. When I look back on the poor excuse of education, I'll always remember that my interest in learning will never be like the excitement and intrigue of my very first day of school ( August 4, 1998 ) As soon as I leave the building, my middle finger will do the talking. LOL :boogieAnyone else agree that *High school= Hell?* It's the most relevent equation the school system itself will never understand. Feel free to comment.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, the school system SUCKS


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> Yes, the school system SUCKS


Agreed. If I have kids one day, I would never subject them to the unfair process of compulsory schooling. Homeschooling or Un-schooling would be a better choice. I would go with these options... :wink


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

LoneFox said:


> As soon as I leave the building, my middle finger will do the talking. LOL :boogieAnyone else agree that *High school= Hell?*


LMAO. I feel the same way too.! My graduation is on May 20th btw. I hate the fact that I even have to go, but my mom has invited people on both sides of the family. I'm just gonna get my damn diploma and get the hell out of there- no farewells from me or nothing.

I also can't wait to go to college. Your right about people saying life will be hard after high school (I get that all the time), but I rather deal with that then deal with all the dumb **** I've dealt w/ in high school..like being judged for eating lunch alone throughout most of my high school years. I mean whats the big deal with that..you see a lot of ppl in "the real world" eating lunch alone.


----------



## Authentic Antagonist (May 14, 2011)

> Anyone else agree that *High school= Hell?*


YES. Good God, am I ready for this school year to end.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

ravenm721 said:


> LMAO. I feel the same way too.! My graduation is on May 20th btw. I hate the fact that I even have to go, but my mom has invited people on both sides of the family. I'm just gonna get my damn diploma and get the hell out of there- no farewells from me or nothing.
> 
> I also can't wait to go to college. Your right about people saying life will be hard after high school (I get that all the time), but I rather deal with that then deal with all the dumb **** I've dealt w/ in high school..like being judged for eating lunch alone throughout most of my high school years. I mean whats the big deal with that..you see a lot of ppl in "the real world" eating lunch alone.


Yeah, my graduation date is May 20th too. Just remember, as soon as you leave, show off your middle finger to all the haters and bull-****ting teachers you've delt with. No farwells. It's all over now... time to play CeeLo's "**** you" song! Congrats to the seniors of 2011!!! :clap:hs Check out the song if you haven't already


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

LoneFox said:


> Agreed. If I have kids one day, I would never subject them to the unfair process of compulsory schooling. Homeschooling or Un-schooling would be a better choice. I would go with these options... :wink


I mean, I think socializing your kids, even if it is by school terms isn't a bad idea because it gives them options to learn how to work the system and deal with others. However, if you can manage to teach your kids that outside of the school system, while at the same time giving them an education, then that'd probably be best. I think a lot of kids go to public schools simply because the parents do not have the means nor the time to teach their kids on that level. Sure, there are online schools, etc, but kids of a certain age do need supervision. You can't expect a 12 year old to have the same tenacity and responsibility as a college student.

I just think the school system sucks because it was a bias statement. But college is the biggest money pit you'll ever face in a lifetime!


----------



## cracker91 (May 12, 2011)

you remind me of myself in high school.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 11, 2011)

I am not a senior, so I still have some time left to suffer after this year. But I agree wholeheartedly. School never bothered me much until sophomore year when I got stuck with a bunch of REALLY crappy teachers. One teacher told me in front of the class that I was never going to go anywhere in life, another told my class pretty much every day that we were worthless and stupid, and I overheard yet another tell my (very beautiful) friend with low self-esteem that she was ugly and trashy-looking. And none of them ever got reprimanded for any of this simply because they had all been teaching at the school for 20+ years, so they could go on all the sick power trips they wanted.

I pretty much lost all faith in the school system when I saw that _these _winners were the people my education depended upon. Being an A and B student, I am pretty good at making it seem like I actually care about what I'm doing, but really I just want to do whatever it takes to make it out without going completely insane.

So, in short, YES, I agree so much. And congratulations on graduating, by the way!  I bet it feels awesome.


----------



## itswhatever (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes I hated high school and college is so much better. The only thing that sucks about college though is that it can be very stressful, especially during finals.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

ravenm721 said:


> LMAO. I feel the same way too.! My graduation is on May 20th btw. I hate the fact that I even have to go, but my mom has invited people on both sides of the family. I'm just gonna get my damn diploma and get the hell out of there- no farewells from me or nothing.
> 
> I also can't wait to go to college. Your right about people saying life will be hard after high school (I get that all the time), but I rather deal with that then deal with all the dumb **** I've dealt w/ in high school..like being judged for eating lunch alone throughout most of my high school years. I mean whats the big deal with that..you see a lot of ppl in "the real world" eating lunch alone.


Congrats to the seniors of 2011! Hopefully the world will be a little easier without so much drama and cliques. But I agree, there's nothing wrong with eating alone in a cafeteria. I did it all the time from freshman year to junior year --it did affect me a little because of the "constant stares" and "EW!" comments made by popular cliques. If you're planning on going to college like me, just be yourself. You'll get anywhere in life without following the crowd of sheep still dwelling on their status. People should be a little more mature in college. Believe me, the ones that talked about you immaturely in the past may become your closest friend one day. All it takes is for their maturity nerve to connect to their childish brains. LOL. Again, congrats! :clap


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

There is nothing morally correct about forcing people to go to an institution under the penalty of truancy where they are subjected to bullying, stripped of their basic constitutional rights, and forced to do work, a term known as slavery. Myself I have two years left of schooling left once this year finally concludes in two weeks and I can't wait to get out in to the world and discover my hobbies and interests on my own, the way its supposed to be. Kids are zapped of their creativity and will to learn in school, and eventually become the drooling zombies we have all come to know as our classmates. 

Kids are hungry to learn before schooling begins. Ever been around a kid who is always asking questions, soaking up knowledge like a sponge? Then they stop, once they've had their minds properly numbed by school.

I'm getting my diploma in two years and then I'm going to GTFO.


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

For me, the primary school was hell. 

I like my High School. (although I don't like the rules XD). My classmates are really good, although there are the ones I hate, but they're never bullying me or something similar, it's just that their presence makes me sick. There are also three unaccepted girls in my class, but I really can't do anything about that. Yes, I have SA, but there happened a miracle: I'm accepted. 

I have 7 friends I'm hanging with. Though I can hardly talk. I ask many pointless questions in order not to be boring. Every day, while I'm walking to school, my head is full of thoughts (What if I'll start being unaccepted today? What if they realize what kind of idiot I am and they stop talking with me? What if my school day starts good and then I do something stupid and everything becomes a nightmare? What if they start teasing me? What if......) And it's like that every day. And every night. I can't stop thinking about that. I even think that if I think about it, they will keep being good with me, but because I think they'll be good with me they maybe will not..

Ahh I'm so complicated. And I'm desperate. But eh. :/

I hope everything will be better later, and if not, I hope everything will stay this way until my graduation.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

WTFnooooo said:


>


That's what I think when I enter my Chemistry class. Honestly. I can imagine the sign hanging above the door. Nothing I can do about it though.

I do feel the same way but you just have to deal with it. The only way to be successful (well, my idea of successful) is to do well in the school system. That's just how it is.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

BasedGod said:


> Kids are hungry to learn before schooling begins. Ever been around a kid who is always asking questions, soaking up knowledge like a sponge? Then they stop, once they've had their minds properly numbed by school.
> 
> I'm getting my diploma in two years and then I'm going to GTFO.


You are entirely right. Education is stale and needs a complete reformation. It completely kills creativity, individuality and self expression. It's based on completely irrelevant information and a "if you can't conform to the system than you are not a valuable person" mentality.

Something needs to be done.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

BasedGod said:


> There is nothing morally correct about forcing people to go to an institution under the penalty of truancy where they are subjected to bullying, stripped of their basic constitutional rights, and forced to do work, a term known as slavery. Myself I have two years left of schooling left once this year finally concludes in two weeks and I can't wait to get out in to the world and discover my hobbies and interests on my own, the way its supposed to be. Kids are zapped of their creativity and will to learn in school, and eventually become the drooling zombies we have all come to know as our classmates.
> 
> Kids are hungry to learn before schooling begins. Ever been around a kid who is always asking questions, soaking up knowledge like a sponge? Then they stop, once they've had their minds properly numbed by school.
> 
> I'm getting my diploma in two years and then I'm going to GTFO.


Wow, you sound like such a smart guy! I didn't realize that until I was out of school! Good for you!

There are positives to everything though if you look hard enough. All I can say is I wish I knew someone like you in high school because school is a place where ambitions are sacrificed, especially at an age that is golden with discoveries!

I still think the best thing I ever did was live alone in my first apartment out of high school. It was the most transforming and empowering experience I have ever known. During that short time (3 years), I discovered myself to such an extent I haven't yet broke far from what I discovered. Those were also the years I overcame my social anxiety. You need that freedom to develop as a person!


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

I have approx 350 days before I'm done with high school and I couldn't be happier to have it done with.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I hated school while I was in it, but now, I'm so glad I have an education. Yeah the way it works isnt ideal - but theres no real practical solution for that. I think, although school felt terrible, I'm glad I had the chance to go, the chance to learn.


----------



## JustDo (Jun 16, 2011)

Very well said Sir. I had the same experience in regards to the first Apt... And in regards to the High School = Hell statement.


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Creeps McKinster said:


> I have approx 350 days before I'm done with high school and I couldn't be happier to have it done with.


 I wish you luck, the road to freedom/graduation will cease to be long enough now. :clap


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I hear you. I just graduated a few weeks ago.

I hated high school. I had to go through all sorts of bullying and academic stress. I failed multiple courses and had to take summer school. I skipped all of the social events and Prom, and even the graduation ceremony. I got my cap and gown and diploma, though. I put it on and took some pictures holding up my diploma and stuff. That is good enough for me.


----------



## Irina (Jun 26, 2011)

People, you are right. My high school was infernal hell. It was a prestige gymnasium. All girls in my class had beautiful clothes, they was rich. I had one jeans and two t-shirts. All class laughing over me, also they said me unpleasant thighs about my appearance. In those times I wanted to die every day.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

itswhatever said:


> Yes I hated high school and college is so much better. The only thing that sucks about college though is that it can be very stressful, especially during finals.


agree 100% with everything you said!


----------



## zerubafu (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, high school did suck for me. Fortunately, I went to college and had alot of fun working towards a degree in applied math and a minor in engineering, meeting alot of equally intelligent and geeky people. Unfortunately, ever since I graduated I couldn't find a decent job and have been stuck in service and blue collar jobs around alot of the same types of people who were the reason high school was so bad.

Life goes in circles it does.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I graduated from HS over 12 years ago.

My sentiments resonate well with the comments on this thread. I wasn't physically assaulted but rather ostracized by everyone, even the losers. I was at the bottom of the bottom. I only had one friend whom I still speak with on facebook and a handful of acquaintances I liked but the rest of them were @$$holes.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

School is hell, ruins Amy peoples lives. Listen to the wall. I feel your pain as I am in school, right now and whenever I think of the countless hours wasted listening to bablinf idiot teachers I get an overwhelming desire to destroy my school to its core. Student revolution NOW

Peace out


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Looking back at school, I miss it. But there were definitely times when I hated it. College isn't necessarily the funnest thing in the world either. I have to do algebra again for my first year even though it doesn't have much to do with the course.


----------

